# 3 weeks old in veg.



## Big T (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello and good morning. Well here is my first grow and hopefully it goes great.
 Soil: mother earth coco & perlite. Dr earth 4-6-3 fert. Grow big fox farm.
 Strain: ask my son lmao. We have no clue
 Tent: 3x3 mars hydro
Lights: mars hydro t51000
Heater: home depot 
Humdifier: amazon
Fans: 2 clip on fans amazon
Vent kit: 4" intake all around amazon
Pot: 3 gallon fabric pots. 
I been having up and downs on this first grow but learning as it comes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

BIGT Looking Good Man
Are you planning to doing any topping or training?  The plants look like they will perform very well how ever you grow.
Nice Job so far.


----------



## Big T (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes I done a fim on one of them and topped the other one. I didn't touch the other 2. Those 2 slow growing but they are growing. 
I also trimmed the fim ones bottom leaves. It was just getting to long and heavy, bowing down on their branches. Now it good hopefully.


----------

